# Thank You Mum To Missy xxxx



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As some know I had Willowbee's sister Evie Diva back into rescue.

Sadly she was/is very poorly but getting better slowly.

As I have so many poorly kittens and cats with me I was at my wits end and admit took on too many sick animals all at once, I couldn't refuse any cats/kittens but it was getting to the point I just couldn't cope.

My day starts at 4am and most evenings I finish at 1am, lack of sleep was affecting my health and the cats.

I would like to say a huge thank you to M2M, she came to collect Gus and she could see how desperate and worried I was, I talked her through how I was so desperate I thought I was causing more harm to Evie than care, it got to the point I thought I was actually going to lose Evie if I didn't get help quickly.

Bless M2M, she offered to help by taking Evie to her home and care for her, I know she was equally worried she may not have the experience to pull Evie through, but she has, Evie has thrived in her new home, yes she is away from the other cats for now but I know Evie will now get stronger and also has her new home.

M2M, I am eternally greatful to you for helping me, I know this was unexpected to leave mine with an extra cat but I honestly was so desperate I failed Evie and I knew you could pull her through, thank you so much, you are doing a fantastic job.

I told you, you could save Evie and you have.

Bless you xxxxxx

Evie, you are a very lucky special girl, I know you will always be loved and it was the right decision sending you to your new home earlier than expected. xxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Awww. thank you CC, I was very concerned about Evie as you know, and if I've done anything to help you and her it's been my pleasure.

It's still very early days for her, but the signs are looking good, she's eating well, her toileting is good (so far, fingers crossed) and she's put on a bit of weight, all in the few days since I've had her, so I'm hopeful she'll be fine, she has a long way to go but it's looking hopeful for her.

She has the loudest purr going and isn't backward in coming forward to let you know what part she wants tickled


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

A FOURTH?? 
Nice one M2M, can't wait to see Evie.
And CC, never be afraid to ask for extra help xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What is wrong with Evie CC? I remember reading you had her back with you but can't remember why.... It must be such a relief to have someone take her who you trust will take care and love her as much as you do

Well done M2M I have everything crossed Evie continues to thrive x


----------

